# Brisket - how low can you go?



## heislord5 (Dec 18, 2022)

Smoke vs Food Safety.  Baseline facts:

Steaks/roasts/chops need to be cooked to a minimum temperature of 145 according to FDA (https://www.foodsafety.gov/food-safety-charts/safe-minimum-internal-temperatures)
Speaking about safety, not tenderness

Starting a brisket off at lower temperatures will cause the brisket to remain below "safe" temperatures for a longer time, maybe too long.
Z Grills says the smoke setting hovers between 158 and 194 and can only be used for an hour before cooking at a higher temperature. (https://help.zgrills.com/help-center/can-i-cook-on-the-smoke-setting￼/)

Assumptions some of which are wrong I think but what I'm gathering from research:

Originally I thought the concern about bacteria multiplying was only a concern for the outside part of the meat, but I'm getting the impression now that the bacteria can multiply in meat below 140 even if outside of meat is at 140 due to outside temperature of the brisket inside the low cooking pit.  In other words, having the pit above 140 is not enough to protect the meat if the meat takes too long to rise in temperature?
Finishing the cook in wrapping paper will be important for tenderness?
Fat won't properly render if it is not cooked at least part of the time at higher temperatures?
So I'm trying to sort through all these assertions from different videos, FDA, manufacturer to find out how to maximize smoke.

Possible approaches:

Ignore manufacturer and put on super-smoke setting and let it fluctuate between 158 and 194 for maybe 8 hours or so, then wrap, increase temp and cook to 200 internal temperature.
Super smoke for just 1 hour, then set to 195 and cook about 6 hours, wrap and continue cooking until it's about 200 internal temp
Super smoke for 1 hour, then cook at 195 until it reaches 145 internal temp, then reduce pit back to super-smoker setting for a number of hours to maximize smoke, then wrap, then cook for several more hours.
A couple of questions I'm asking:

Will fat fully/completely render if the roast is cooked at 190 the whole time or will the rendering be incomplete no matter how long you cook it?
Will the roast ever reach a temperature ABOVE the actual temperature of the pit, for instance if I smoke at 195 the whole time will the meat ever reach 200?
Which of the above 3 approaches would you recommend for maximum smoke while not taking too much safety risk?


----------



## old sarge (Dec 18, 2022)

All my smokes for beef and pork are 225 to 235 degrees. Never lower. I don't do poultry.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 18, 2022)

You are overthinking and complicating things big time. Intact whole muscle is considered mostly sterile on the inside unless heavily injected or you removed a bone. The surface needs to get to 140° within 4hr. You are correct in one assumption though. A 140 pit temp won't get you there fast enough. There isn't any need to smoke meats below 200 for more than an hour or so before cranking the heat up. If you want more smoke in your pellet grill just add a smoke tube. No need to play around with safety


----------



## DougE (Dec 18, 2022)

Nothing wrong with starting below 200° in a pellet grill to maximize smoke. So long as the surface of the meat hits 140° in 4 hours on whole muscle, everything is good. If you have injected, or otherwise possibly introduced bacteria into the muscle, then an IT of 140° in 4 hours would apply.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 18, 2022)

Time for another lesson in thermodynamics. 

Heat is absorbed by cold meat. The greater the temp difference between the meat and the chamber, the faster heat is absorbed. That's why 38°F meat will temp rise quickly in a 200-225°F chamber. A 15 lb brisket will usually reach "the stall" in about 4 hours. 

Once the stall hits, the physical properties of the muscle also influences meat temp rise, along with the chamber/meat temp difference, at and after the stall. 

If the chamber is kept at 200-225°F, the low delta between post-stall 170°F meat and the chamber will cause the meat temp to climb at an excruciatingly slow pace. Crank the chamber temp up if you don't want to wait. 

I've smoked and roasted packer briskets start to finish at 225°F (never again), 375°F (worked fine), and everything in between. Chamber temp = clock pace. Lower temp, slower pace. Higher temp, quicker pace. 

Regardless how you smoke it, a long rest (3-5+ hours ) wrapped in a hot box or 150-170°F oven is essential.


----------



## heislord5 (Dec 18, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> You are overthinking and complicating things big time. Intact whole muscle is considered mostly sterile on the inside unless heavily injected or you removed a bone. The surface needs to get to 140° within 4hr. You are correct in one assumption though. A 140 pit temp won't get you there fast enough. There isn't any need to smoke meats below 200 for more than an hour or so before cranking the heat up. If you want more smoke in your pellet grill just add a smoke tube. No need to play around with safety


Yes I should probably get a smoke tube.


----------



## heislord5 (Dec 18, 2022)

DougE said:


> Nothing wrong with starting below 200° in a pellet grill to maximize smoke. So long as the surface of the meat hits 140° in 4 hours on whole muscle, everything is good. If you have injected, or otherwise possibly introduced bacteria into the muscle, then an IT of 140° in 4 hours would apply


I think I will put one of the thermometer slightly into meat at surface and the other in center.  If surface seems close to 145 after the 1 hour supersmoke, maybe I’ll leave it there.  Super smoke appears to fluctuate between 158 and 194 so if surface gets to 145, it’s not going lower after that. Longer term it makes sense to get the smoke tube.  Maybe I’ll check Home Depot or order for later.


----------



## heislord5 (Dec 18, 2022)

Still kinda wondering if smoking at below 200 will prevent full “rendering” of fat.


----------



## mike243 (Dec 19, 2022)

Full rendering will be determined by how thick the meat is and the fat amount , I have taken them to 205 and still have fat not all the way rendered due to time/thickness/fat content, sometimes it just takes longer and no 2 cuts are the same, I have never reached a stall in 4 hours as I normally grab a big brisket


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 19, 2022)

I just did a rack of Dino bones at the Extreme smoke setting on my RecTec for 16 hours, and they turned out just fine. That was 180 for 16 hours!
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 19, 2022)

This article should help you understand the safety issue better. I also moved this to food safety.





						40 to 140 in 4...A Guideline and what to consider...
					

You will often see this called, " The Rule " here at SMF. This RULE, a Guideline actually, is the most frequently misquoted and misused info on SMF. More perfectly good meat has gone in the garbage at the hands of this," RULE " then from folks cleaning their Refrigerator or Freezer!!!  Rules...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Al


----------



## dr k (Dec 19, 2022)

Just remember that the FDA (beef, lamb and pork) and USDA FSIS (poultry) have their own pasteurization charts that each federal agency does not have confidence in people to follow so they just pick temps and durations for us, 145, 160 and 165 temps.  The 145 for a 4 min hold, then the 160 0 sec for ground beef, lamb and pork isn't on the chart because the chart ends at 0 sec at 158 so but it's easier to remember 160 solets over cook.  Yes we are way over cooking our meat and not getting sick from under cooking but we are getting sick from bad planning and contaminating work spaces.  These two Federal agencies aren't confident in society to understand reheat, pasteurize and sterilize differences.  The FDA has the 2009 6.5 log reduction in Salmonella chart that is current and the FSIS has the current 2005 7 log reduction in Salmonella.  Follow them with your digital therms.  Stock cover sheets from the FDA that say food below 90 has 2 hours to cool or cook and above 90 one hour to cool or cook don't know if meat is cured/uncured and cold smoked in a raw state that can go in and out of the fridge and cold smoke over many days if you choose.  If it's intact or non intact. If intact the fresh inside meat is at least void of Foodbourne pathogens let alone sterile, plus the outside is sugared, salted with rub, cold smoked (dehydrating)


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 19, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> Time for another lesson in thermodynamics.
> 
> Heat is absorbed by cold meat. The greater the temp difference between the meat and the chamber, the faster heat is absorbed. That's why 38°F meat will temp rise quickly in a 200-225°F chamber. A 15 lb brisket will usually reach "the stall" in about 4 hours.
> 
> ...


I'm with noboundaries on this one.  All the cooking temp and such is because not very many home kitchens have the same sanitation or prep control as a central professional prep kitchen.... IE full gown, shoes, hair & face coverings, gloves and temp controlled cold rooms and food grade surfaces.... IE sanitation and cleanliness off the chart and impossible for a home kitchen (if you have ever worked in one you know what I'm talking about).... Food born illness is a real thing and when preparing for larges groups can be and is risky if care is not used......

That said, my perspective on Brisket or other smoked items is all about consistent and repeatable results.....IE can I cook a brisket without fear it will be ready and tasty each time I do it.  And this means that even with all the variation of a particular cut (no two are the same), the repeatable consistent results apply.

I have gravitated now to do all my briskets now at 265 till they stall (INT 165 ish) then I foil boat them in rendered tallow from the trimmings, once covered the smoker is run at 225 till tender, then they are held at temp (150-170 for 3+ hours) till ready to serve.....  This works every time and can be done with sleep (IE put on early morning and its ready for dinner....  If a stronger smoke profile is desired, I would suggest adding a pellet tube or two or add a small basket with 3-5 coals in it with some small wood chunks.  The 265 creates a very nice bark due to the Maillard reaction (its just under the 280 temp where it is accelerated) so the bark depth is substantial and not overdone.......

The above technique allows for a "3-hour calm" before the dinner storm, ie no worries about when the sides are done, if people show up on time or you visit longer than planned before dinner.....when you are ready to eat you pull it out, slice it, and serve..... stress free..... 

Anyway, this is just my perspective for what it's worth....


----------



## heislord5 (Dec 21, 2022)

ended up doing 160 super smoker for about 1.5 or 1.75 hours, 8 hours at 195, then wrapped and another 8 hours at 195 in oven then 2.5 hour rest approximately.  Probably could have cooked a little longer.

Next time I think I'll start with 8 hours at 195 then 3 hours at 160 super smoker setting, then wrap then 8 hours at 195 in oven, then rest 2-4 hours based on eating window.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## heislord5 (Dec 21, 2022)

dr k said:


> Just remember that the FDA (beef, lamb and pork) and USDA FSIS (poultry) have their own pasteurization charts that each federal agency does not have confidence in people to follow so they just pick temps and durations for us, 145, 160 and 165 temps.  The 145 for a 4 min hold, then the 160 0 sec for ground beef, lamb and pork isn't on the chart because the chart ends at 0 sec at 158 so but it's easier to remember 160 solets over cook.  Yes we are way over cooking our meat and not getting sick from under cooking but we are getting sick from bad planning and contaminating work spaces.  These two Federal agencies aren't confident in society to understand reheat, pasteurize and sterilize differences.  The FDA has the 2009 6.5 log reduction in Salmonella chart that is current and the FSIS has the current 2005 7 log reduction in Salmonella.  Follow them with your digital therms.  Stock cover sheets from the FDA that say food below 90 has 2 hours to cool or cook and above 90 one hour to cool or cook don't know if meat is cured/uncured and cold smoked in a raw state that can go in and out of the fridge and cold smoke over many days if you choose.  If it's intact or non intact. If intact the fresh inside meat is at least void of Foodbourne pathogens let alone sterile, plus the outside is sugared, salted with rub, cold smoked (dehydrating)


very helpful.  I found the chart showing 130 for 86 minutes is good.  Considering my lowest setting on smoker is 160, sounds like I only need to be concerned about getting to 130 (internal temp) fairly quickly and can cook indefinitely at that temperature without worrying about germs.

That being the case, this opens up some interesting options. I guess I could just smoke at 195 just long enough to get internal to about 140 and then drop smoker to super smoker setting (160) for the entire smoking period.  Just need to have time to let it smoke as long as needed.  That's probably the way to get the max smoke flavor on a pellet grill and it sounds like that would still keep the brisket fully sterilized.


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 21, 2022)

I guess I'm wondering why you want to cook at such low temps....


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 21, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> I guess I'm wondering why you want to cook at such low temps....


Great question. That's a wonderful process for perfectly tough and dry-tasting brisket. You've got that formula nailed. 

Based on what I see above, I suspect pictures are more important than juicy and tender. But I could be wrong.


----------



## heislord5 (Dec 21, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> I guess I'm wondering why you want to cook at such low temps....


Mainly because I'm smoking on a pellet grill and would like to maximize the smoke flavor.  While the one I did yesterday was very juicy, very good and had a beautiful smoke ring, it could have used a little more smoke flavor.  I want to achieve full "stick burner" flavor so on a pellet grill I think lower and slower will be the trick.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 21, 2022)

heislord5 said:


> Mainly because I'm smoking on a pellet grill and would like to maximize the smoke flavor.  While the one I did yesterday was very juicy, very good and had a beautiful smoke ring, it could have used a little more smoke flavor.  I want to achieve full "stick burner" flavor so on a pellet grill I think lower and slower will be the trick.


It's impossible to achieve stick burner flavor on a pellet smoker no matter how long you leave it on.


----------



## heislord5 (Dec 21, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> Great question. That's a wonderful process for perfectly tough and dry-tasting brisket. You've got that formula nailed.
> 
> Based on what I see above, I suspect pictures are more important than juicy and tender. But I could be wrong.


the pictures I posted were of beautiful, juicy and tender brisket...my first brisket  ever.  My mom said it tasted like filet minion.  I'm guessing she meant the prime filet I cooked for her a week ago.

If you're cooking at lower temperature, why would you think it would be dry? Probably would be dry if I brought it to 205 temp...but since I'm smoking longer at lower temperature, then the "done" temperature would be lower too. I mean I did 9.5 hours unwrapped and 8 hours wrapped in oven with melted tallow...it was very juicy after 2 hours rest.


----------



## heislord5 (Dec 21, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> It's impossible to achieve stick burner flavor on a pellet smoker no matter how long you leave it on.


You may be right.  But I think I have options to go lower and slower that might make it possible.  If you bring meat to 140 internal and then smoke at 160 "super smoker" setting for 12 or 15 hours before wrapping....I think I may be able to achieve it.  Especially if I make a point to do some spritzing to pull in more smoke.  

I'm planning to smoke another for Christmas.  Will post back if I have success getting optimal smoke flavor on pellet grill.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 21, 2022)

heislord5 said:


> You may be right.  But I think I have options to go lower and slower that might make it possible.  If you bring meat to 140 internal and then smoke at 160 "super smoker" setting for 12 or 15 hours before wrapping....I think I may be able to achieve it.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 21, 2022)

Hardworking brisket is not lazy steak muscle. Brisket is filled with tough connective tissue called collegen that supports the weight and movement of the animal. That collegen must melted by heat over time to make the muscle tender and juicy. If undercooked at a low temp, collegen-filled muscle will taste dry and tough.

Your 17.5 hour initual smoke obviously achieved the melted collegen state. Your proposed second process is going to be one dry and tough Brisket. But hey, you only learn by succeeding and failing. Give your second process a try.


----------



## heislord5 (Dec 21, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> Hardworking brisket is not lazy steak muscle. Brisket is filled with tough connective tissue called collegen that supports the weight and movement of the animal. That collegen must melted by heat over time to make the muscle tender and juicy. If undercooked at a low temp, collegen-filled muscle will taste dry and tough.
> 
> Your 17.5 hour initual smoke obviously achieved the melted collegen state. Your proposed second process is going to be one dry and tough Brisket. But hey, you only learn by succeeding and failing. Give your second process a try.


Thanks for the insight.  I’ll probably post back how the experimentation goes.  I’m seeing some information saying 140 degrees to begin breaking down collagen and other information saying 160.   So it will be a good experiment.


----------



## 801driver (Dec 22, 2022)

I have an all electric smoker which does not give me as much smoke flavor as I like with larger chunks of meat like PB for instance.  I smoke at 225' for an IT of about 200 to start poking and may have to take it up to 205 or a little more if needed.  When done, take it out to rest in a cooler a few hours and pull it.  I then put it in a large open foil pan, refire up my cold smoker with more little wood chunks and when they get ready put the pans back in for about 20 min.  Not long enough to heat it back up, but long enough to get some additional smoke into it.  I then stir that all together and let it equalize in flavor.  I slice my brisket leaving space for smoke to penetrate and do the same.  Nope will never get a "smoke ring" that is not what it is, but I do not have anyone complain about what I smoke and I do not have to tend it all night to get it to the table.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 22, 2022)

heislord5 said:


> Mainly because I'm smoking on a pellet grill and would like to maximize the smoke flavor.  While the one I did yesterday was very juicy, very good and had a beautiful smoke ring, it could have used a little more smoke flavor.  I want to achieve full "stick burner" flavor so on a pellet grill I think lower and slower will be the trick.


You could also try spritzing your brisket every so often. The moisture will help the smoke adhere to the meat. 

Chris


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 22, 2022)

801driver said:


> I have an all electric smoker which does not give me as much smoke flavor as I like with larger chunks of meat like PB for instance.  I smoke at 225' for an IT of about 200 to start poking and may have to take it up to 205 or a little more if needed.  When done, take it out to rest in a cooler a few hours and pull it.  I then put it in a large open foil pan, refire up my cold smoker with more little wood chunks and when they get ready put the pans back in for about 20 min.  Not long enough to heat it back up, but long enough to get some additional smoke into it.  I then stir that all together and let it equalize in flavor.  I slice my brisket leaving space for smoke to penetrate and do the same.  Nope will never get a "smoke ring" that is not what it is, but I do not have anyone complain about what I smoke and I do not have to tend it all night to get it to the table.


Now that's an interesting twist. Theoretically you could just cook it in an oven like that....


----------



## Marknmd (Dec 22, 2022)

Haha - reminds me of the time I threw a bunch of pecan chunks in my kitchen oven.  My wife was out of town, of course.  I can't remember what temp I had the oven, but it wasn't that hot - it can be set as low as 150 F.  But I had it set hotter than that.  Maybe 200?  I don't know.  Anyway, after an hour or so I smelled smoke, and opened up the oven and it was packed full of smoke - the smoke billowed out into the kitchen.  The Pecan wood wasn't on fire, but it was smoking.  Fortunately, it's a convection oven with a fan that blows the air outside, so I turned the convection on and lowered the temp and all was well in the end.  However, all that smoke took me by surprise because I've put chunks in my smokers for various reasons and I never noticed them smoking.  But OTOH, it's already smoky in the smoke chamber, so maybe I just didn't notice?  Does this mean I can theoretically smoke something in my kitchen oven?  Eh, probably not.  Haha.  Anyway, the oven wasn't ruined.  Actually, after the smoke cleared out, the oven was fine.  Didn't even look dirty.  Didn't smell bad or anything.  Wife never found out.  :-)


----------



## Marknmd (Dec 22, 2022)

I've never had a problem with over-smoked food except once, when I smoked some slices of bacon.  Can't remember how long I smoked them, but they were inedible.  Other than that - the more smoke, the better!  

My usual method is to start the fire, and when it's burning nice, add some (more) heated wood and then put the meat on.  Boom.  The cook chamber is barely above ambient air temp, but there's plenty of smoke.  Some might say "Oh, you can't do that, that's dirty smoke!" but I don't agree that it matters in the end, and it speeds up the cook (to my surprise, I found a moderator on the AR site that does this same thing, so there are at least two of us in this world that does it).  I also like to randomly add to the fire the hard fat that didn't render left over from my tallow melting process - or - even some wet slimy gooey fat that I might have laying around.  Smokes up nice.  Some call that "fat smoke."  My target temp for the cooker is 225 F to start.  As the cook chamber hits around 175 F, I'll start trying to slow it down a bit until it hits 225 F.  I'll stabilize it there with nice clean, thin blue smoke which I'll keep for the rest of the cook.  When the meat IT gets to around 150 or so, or otherwise hits the stall, I'll hike the smoker to 275 F or so.  This will keep the meat temp progressing nicely once it gets past the stall.  275 F will also give you pull back on the pork ribs which will plump them up, if that's what you're doing.

I like the smoke tube idea for a pellet smoker.  You could even get two or three of them.

Good luck


----------



## TripleLindy (Dec 22, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> Now that's an interesting twist. Theoretically you could just cook it in an oven like that....


I’ve cooked many briskets doing just the opposite: letting the bark form and finishing in the oven. Once the bark has formed and especially if wrapping, there’s no more smoke flavor being added. At that point, heat is heat.


----------



## 801driver (Dec 22, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> Now that's an interesting twist. Theoretically you could just cook it in an oven like that....


Well, I guess that could be done, but I do not think it would be the same as the quite a bit of smoke penetration I get while cooking and the smoky bark I get from the entire smoking process.  Only sometimes I like a little more smoke, so add it at the end after pulled or sliced.  Most of my meat gets packaged and frozen for meal sized thawing and reheated later so there is time for the added smoke to redistribute.  My Smoke-It brand of electric smoker has very little air flow 3/8 hole in the bottom, 1/2 at the top and is sealed very well so I do not think a smoke tray or tube would stay lit.  I have opened and added little wood chips during the smoke also at times which helps also.

I feel my method gets some smoke flavor all the way to the middle of the center meat of a large chunk like pork butt after pulling which may not happen with all smokers.

And along your line of thinking, I do frequently mix up a pan of chex mix covered with a coating of butter and seasonings to put in the smoker till it is back crispy again adding smoke, which is similar to your statement.   Yep, if enough of us throw out what works for us, hopefully he will find the best way to find what works for him.  Thanks to all out here and Merry Christmas.


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 22, 2022)

801driver said:


> Well, I guess that could be done, but I do not think it would be the same as the quite a bit of smoke penetration I get while cooking and the smoky bark I get from the entire smoking process.  Only sometimes I like a little more smoke, so add it at the end after pulled or sliced.  Most of my meat gets packaged and frozen for meal sized thawing and reheated later so there is time for the added smoke to redistribute.  My Smoke-It brand of electric smoker has very little air flow 3/8 hole in the bottom, 1/2 at the top and is sealed very well so I do not think a smoke tray or tube would stay lit.  I have opened and added little wood chips during the smoke also at times which helps also.
> 
> I feel my method gets some smoke flavor all the way to the middle of the center meat of a large chunk like pork butt after pulling which may not happen with all smokers.
> 
> And along your line of thinking, I do frequently mix up a pan of chex mix covered with a coating of butter and seasonings to put in the smoker till it is back crispy again adding smoke, which is similar to your statement.   Yep, if enough of us throw out what works for us, hopefully he will find the best way to find what works for him.  Thanks to all out here and Merry Christmas.


Have you thought about mixing a bit of Liquid Smoke with some broth and injecting?
Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## 801driver (Dec 22, 2022)

Not really considered doing that, not sure how I might avoid strong spots and that also sounds like a lot of trouble to go to.  Just adding a few little pieces of wood (about 1 oz) in the little heater tray, plugging my smoker back in and when the bitter heavy smoke clears just setting the pan in for about 20 min works well for me.


----------



## heislord5 (Dec 23, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> Have you thought about mixing a bit of Liquid Smoke with some broth and injecting?
> Merry Christmas to you and yours!


I've actually been thinking about using liquid smoke as my binder when seasoning.


----------



## heislord5 (Dec 23, 2022)

TripleLindy said:


> I’ve cooked many briskets doing just the opposite: letting the bark form and finishing in the oven. Once the bark has formed and especially if wrapping, there’s no more smoke flavor being added. At that point, heat is heat.


There's some disagreement out there that once the bark forms some say it doesn't stop taking on smoke.


----------



## DougE (Dec 23, 2022)

heislord5 said:


> There's some disagreement out there that once the bark forms some say it doesn't stop taking on smoke.


If you wrap it, it will stop taking on smoke. Bark, no, that won't stop smoke intake.


----------



## DougE (Dec 23, 2022)

A piece of meat left open on the smoker will absorb smoke until the point that it is inedible.


----------



## TripleLindy (Dec 23, 2022)

Yep - you guys are correct. Here’s what Meathead has to say on the subject:

Does meat stop taking on smoke?​There is a popular myth that at some point the meat stops taking on smoke. Sorry, but meat does not have doors that it shuts at some time during a cook. There is a lot of smoke moving through the cooking chamber although sometimes it is not very visible. If the surface is cold or wet, more of it sticks. Usually, late in the cook, the bark gets pretty warm and dry, and by then the coals are not producing a lot of smoke. Smoke bounces off warm dry surfaces so we are fooled into thinking the meat is somehow saturated with smoke. Throw on a log and baste the meat and it will start taking on smoke again. Just don’t baste so often that you wash off the smoke and rub.


----------



## DougE (Dec 23, 2022)

TripleLindy said:


> Yep - you guys are correct. Here’s what Meathead has to say on the subject:
> 
> Does meat stop taking on smoke?​There is a popular myth that at some point the meat stops taking on smoke. Sorry, but meat does not have doors that it shuts at some time during a cook. There is a lot of smoke moving through the cooking chamber although sometimes it is not very visible. If the surface is cold or wet, more of it sticks. Usually, late in the cook, the bark gets pretty warm and dry, and by then the coals are not producing a lot of smoke. Smoke bounces off warm dry surfaces so we are fooled into thinking the meat is somehow saturated with smoke. Throw on a log and baste the meat and it will start taking on smoke again. Just don’t baste so often that you wash off the smoke and rub.


Fact checking what other sites say by what is said here is probably the best way to do it, not the other way around. With the combined knowledge of all the members here on SMF, both past and present, it is the best resource on the net, bar none.


----------



## TripleLindy (Dec 23, 2022)

DougE said:


> Fact checking what other sites say by what is said here is probably the best way to do it, not the other way around. With the combined knowledge of all the members here on SMF, both past and present, it is the best resource on the net, bar none.


I hear you, but I’ll always go with Meathead if I’m in doubt. No offense to all of the great experience that’s on this site, I’m sure, but I’ll roll with the science (Professor Blonder!), proven research methodology and in-depth explanations.


----------



## heislord5 (Dec 26, 2022)

Alright so my 2nd & 3rd brisket went on together.  One on top (slightly lower temperature) and one on bottom rack.

TempTimeDurations HoursNotes27510AM.5 Accident. It was supposed to be at 200.20010:30AM3.5just until both briskets were over 130 degrees. Pasteurization temperature.  Bottom one was closer to 140.160 + Super Smoker setting2:00PM16Spritz with apple cider vinegar every 2 hours, both briskets reached 140+ degrees by end of this period.1956:00AM6Wrapped in oven.  Some time taken to wrap.RestNoon3Ate at party...probably needed more time to rest or maybe was the bottom one.  It was moist but not as moist as the following one.Rest3:00PM3.5While at the party the other brisket continued to rest until around 6:30 in warm ice chest.End Time6:30PM*Totals*26 hours cook & 6.5 hours rest

So my conclusions from this.  I'm going to try the following adjustment on my next cook.

Start at 225 and stay there until the brisket is 130+which is sufficient for pasteurizing the meat.  Try to fit both briskets on top row for maximum smoke.
Super smoke (160) for 4 additional hours (try to embed more smoke flavor than the first one, but not take as long as this one).
No spritzing, I liked the look and texture of the bark on the first brisket I posted pictures of more.
Then continue smoking at 195 until a total of 14 hours is reached.
Wrap with tallow and cook in oven for additional 8 hours at 195 for a total of 22 hours.
Rest until internal temperature drops to ~145 or maybe about 4 hours in cooler.


----------

